# yellow spit up



## debbieh

My grandson who will be 6 weeks old on Monday started about a week ago spitting up. Somedays it is often and some days, just a bit. Having had a baby myself who had this problem, I assured my DIL that it is normal. However this morning she called me worried because the spit up this morning was yellow. She described it as being "the same color as the bf poop", and mixed with white. He is exclusively bf, gaining weight and otherwise a happy baby, mostly. Since my baby who had this problem is now 31 years old, I cannot remember if the yellow color is normal. Any helpful thoughts would be appreciated. TIA


----------



## silly_scout

Hi Debbie,
Yellow can be normal, though it can also be a sign of bile.
Is the baby eating straight from the tap? If this is the case, the breastmilk could be yellow from something that the mommy ate. If the breastmilk is white, then the spit up could be yellow from bile or mucus. Yellow can also be a sign of severe acid reflux.
My DD had yellow spit up about a month ago, and I just monitored her. Her behavior was normal, so I didn't worry; I just brought it up with her ped at the next appointment. Her ped wasn't terribly worried since she was acting well otherwise.
GL. I'm sure everything is fine!


----------



## calidarling

My baby did this for the first four months or so whenever he spit up. As long as it is just yellow, it is mucous(sp?). Bile is green and if it is green then you should look into it more. I found when i limited dairy, the spit up went away.

sorry nak


----------



## quirkylayne

I agree with SS.
If it is mucos she should be able to tell the consistency difference - very slimey.


----------



## RootSnort

I might would err on the side of caution and check with the ped. This is THE age (6 to 8 weeks) and gender (usually seen in forst-born males) where pyloric stenosis is seen. It's not common, only 1 in 1,000 babies, but it happened to mine. If caught early, it's simple to treat.

Chances are, this isn't it, but I'd paged the doc this weekend and ask.


----------



## blsilva

Is he pooping, having wet diapers, etc?
Is he lethargic at all?
If he seems okay other than the spit up, I would bring it up at the next visit to the pediatrician. But if he's not pooping/wetting, or if she's just really worried about it, then tell her to call her dr. Mommy's intuition.


----------



## debbieh

Thank you so much, mamas for your comments. He is having poops as normal, many soaking wet diapers and is not at all lethargic. The spit up has only been yellow the one time.


----------

